# what is nokia gallery software



## gaurav816 (Jun 10, 2007)

i saw a software nokia gallery in my friend's 6681 mobile,i have nokia 6630.how can i download this software


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 10, 2007)

it is a fantastic software devolped by nokia. it bundled with all symbion fones from nokia. provides many free things. it works completly free on airtel (airtel live).

sorry for ur 6300 is a s40 based device.
nokia gallery is not for it..


----------



## gaurav816 (Jun 11, 2007)

hey i have 6630 not 6300 tell me how to download this software


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 11, 2007)

mohitgiri said:
			
		

> it is a fantastic software devolped by nokia. it bundled with all symbion fones from nokia. provides many free things. it works completly free on airtel (airtel live).
> 
> sorry for ur 6300 is a s40 based device.
> nokia gallery is not for it..



Please give link from where can one download it.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 12, 2007)

mohitgiri said:
			
		

> it is a fantastic software devolped by nokia. it bundled with all symbion fones from nokia. provides many free things. it works completly free on airtel (airtel live).
> 
> sorry for ur 6300 is a s40 based device.
> nokia gallery is not for it..



Thanx a lot dude...
I never knew it worked for free with airtel live 
Love it now...


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 12, 2007)

yes u can download it by

*203.199.107.177/clients/nokia/nokia_gallery/index.html


----------



## gaurav816 (Jun 15, 2007)

the link is not working


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 16, 2007)

try nokia.co.in


----------



## gaurav816 (Jun 18, 2007)

hey some body upload the nokia gallery


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 19, 2007)

PM ur mail address and also model no. i will send it to u. but i have old file. after installing plz update it.( updation is also free)


----------



## xhtml (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi mohit can you a little favour for me. I have N72 with me and by mistake my nokia gallery siftware and Opera has been deleted. The link posted by you in this forum is not working. Can you send me the software as attachment.

Thanks 

mu email is xhtmlxhtml@gmail.com


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

gaurav816 said:
			
		

> i saw a software nokia gallery in my friend's 6681 mobile,i have nokia 6630.how can i download this software


Here it is for you.....
uploaded by me

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/Nokia Galleyby_Expertno1.sis

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/Nokia%20Galleyby_Expertno1.sis


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## abhasbajpai (Dec 15, 2007)

file not found on that link


----------



## adshrivastava (Feb 24, 2008)

*rapidshare.com/files/76317874/NokiaGallery_Vista_Theme_For_Symbian_60.rar



take dis n n'joy every one.. also includes a vista theme for n70&72


----------



## srirajsekhar (May 7, 2008)

download it for free from *indiansmallcars.blogspot.com/2008/03/useful-software-for-nokia-mobiles.html


----------

